# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Ushtarë të përkryer

## bayern

Kjo temë ne fakt i përket me shume divizioneve që kan shkruar historië e luftes ne planetin tokë.

Po e filloj unë me divizionin e Akilit.

MYRMIDONS qe ne greqisht do të thotë njeri mizë për faktin që uniforma e ketyre luftëtarëve ngjante me një mizë.
Ata ishin batalioni me i eger i luftes se Trojes edhe ishin te fundit qe hyne ne qyteitn qe digjej.

Mgjthte keta luftetare te pegjakur mendohet te jene vetem pjese e mitologjise Greke edhe jo luftetare qe kane ekzistuar ne lashtesi. 

Ja edhe kokorja te ciles i dedikohet emri njeri mize.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Tema i'a vlen megjithese hyrja u be disi gabim, me mitologjine.

Po te me kishe pyetur para tre vjetesh sigurisht qe do u lodhje se me lexuari (per me teper hidh nje sy nga firma ime).... po c'ti bejme, mendje eshte e shkreta nga nje ane hyjne nga ana tjeter dalin (sidomos tani qe nuk na len puna kohe per te rikujtuar historite).

Megjithate po i hyj njecik ngacmimit, keshtu per qejf te historise:

Greqia e Lashte:

*Epaminonda* (kthehu Thiven ne shtetin me te forte te Greqise, u vra ne lufte dhe deshira e tij e fundit sipas gojedhenave: "ndaloni luften").
*Filipi i Dyte* (Maqedonia qe ishte vasale e Thives dhe viktime e Illireve u kthye ne shkatruesin e Thives dhe te Illireve dhe ne sunduesin e gjithe Grekeve.... i vogel ishte rob i Illireve, i ri u be topall nga shpata e illireve dhe vdiq ne kulmin e fuqise se tij i tradhetuar nga nje ish dashnor por edhe mbase edhe nga vet Aleksandri).
*Aleksandri i Madh* ( me i madh nuk behet, gjeti rrugen e hapur nga babai i vet dhe me Greket nen urdherat e tij arriti deri ne Indi ne nje moshe teper te re.... ishte, eshte dhe do te mbetet frymezimi i gjithe strategeve. I paperseritshem!). 

Rome

*Oktaviani* (ate qe nuk arriti Jul Cezari me fjale e arriti Oktaviani me shpate.... fatkeqesisht romanca shekspiriane e ktheu ne personalitet te urryer per shkak te nje dashurije midis Kleopatres dhe Markantonit).

*Deokliciani dhe Konstandini i Madh* te dy me prej'ardhje illire. ( i pari u be i njohur midis urrejtjes i dyti midis largpamesise, realizmit dhe finokerise.... megjithate para se te arrij te behet i politikan i madh ishte ushtarak i denje dhe thehu kundershtaret duke u bere keshtu sunduesi i vetem i Romes).

Bizanti

*Justininiani i Madh* pa dyshim perandori me i rendesishem i Bizantit, arriti te rikthej gjithe Mesdheun nen kthetrat e Romes se Re/Konstandinopojes. Ishte illir ne prej'ardhje por vetem latinisht fliste.

*Belisari dhe Narsi "i tredhuri".* Dy ushtaraket qe thyen Vandalet e Afrikes Veriore, Ostrogot'thet e Italise, Visigot'thet e Iberikut etj. etj. Nuk i dihet se si do ishte shkrujtur emri i Justinianit sot nese nuk kishte keta te dy.

*Herakliu* nje jete duke munudur armiq te panumert, me ne fund pasi kishte nenshtruar bullgaret, abaret, oniguret e sa e sa te tjere dhe pasi kishte shpetuar Konstandinopojen nga orvatje armiqsh te panumert arriti te hyje triumfues brenda ne Ktisifonen perse (fuqia me e madhe pas Bizantit). Vdiq i hidheruar kur pa se mundimi i nje jete shkoi dem perpara surprizave arabe.

Barbare:
*Alarihu
Attila
Teodorihu*
etj.

Arabe:
*Khaled ibn Ualid* (brenda nje periudhe te shkurter shpartalloi Persine madheshtore, pushtoi Irakun dhe pothuajse te gjithe Lindjen e Mesme humbi vetem nje beteje me Bizantinet dhe fitoi 10 te tjera pavarsisht se Arabet kishin deve ne vend kuajve, tekstil ne vend te mburojes dhe nga nje shpate qe per Bizantinet me shume ngjante me thike!).
*Muauijeh Ibn Abu Sufian* (Moavija)... brenda nje periudhe te shkurter i nisi nje fushate e cila perfundoi me krijimin e nje perandorie qe e kishte fillimin ne Marok dhe fundin ne Singapor (sidoqofte pas'ardhesit e tij i humben brenda dy shekujsh keto perfitime dhe si perfundim i mbyllen ne Spanje/Andaluzi nga frika e dinastise abaside). Ne 678 rethoi Konstandinopojen, pa sukses.
*Salah Al Din *  (Saladini). E verteta eshte se nuk ishte arab por kurd, shporri kryqezatoret dhe u kthye ne tmerrin e Europianeve.

Kristiane:

*Karolus Martelus*, mbrojti Europen nga pushtimi arab me betejen e Pirineut

*Karlomagnus*, ndertoi perandorine e shenjte romake me keshillat e Papes sigurisht

*Ferdinandi i Spanjes*, bashkoi Spanjen e copetuar, shporri Arabet dhe Hebrenjte dhe u kthye ne triumfuesin e Europes (por edhe te Amerikes qe vet e zbuloi)

*Filipi i Portogalise*

Mongole:
*Cejngis Kani*
*Tamerlani*, i tregoi botes se Cejngi vdiq por mund te ringjallej prape

Osmane:
*Bajazidi
Mehmeti 
Selimi i Dyte*

Historia moderne:
*Nilson
von Hidenburg
Ludendorf
Rommel
Patton
Hajzenhauer*


*persa i perket Hitlerit dhe Napoleonit eshte tragjedi historike qe i referojne per stratege te medhenje! Kishin veti te pamohueshme por vetem se historikisht eshte treguar se kane bere gabime te pafalshme ne temat luftarake, arritjet e tyre pushtuese nuk dedikohen tek aftesia e tyre strategjike por tek aftesia e tyre te kthejne popuj te tere ne makineri luftarake!

** Persa i perket Ruseve/Sovjetikeve kane fituar shume luftra por gjithmone kane pasur numrin me te madh te te humburve (saqe Gjermanet sa here qe dergonin trupa ne Rusi i llogarisnin 1 gjerman = 4 ruse). Kam mendimin se fitoret ruse nuk ishin rezultat i aftesive te tyre luftarake.

flm

----------


## Kreksi

> Tema i'a vlen megjithese hyrja u be disi gabim, me mitologjine.
> 
> Po te me kishe pyetur para tre vjetesh sigurisht qe do u lodhje se me lexuari (per me teper hidh nje sy nga firma ime).... po c'ti bejme, mendje eshte e shkreta nga nje ane hyjne nga ana tjeter dalin (sidomos tani qe nuk na len puna kohe per te rikujtuar historite).
> 
> Megjithate po i hyj njecik ngacmimit, keshtu per qejf te historise:
> 
> Greqia e Lashte:
> 
> *Epaminonda* (kthehu Thiven ne shtetin me te forte te Greqise, u vra ne lufte dhe deshira e tij e fundit sipas gojedhenave: "ndaloni luften").
> ...


*Karolus Martelus*, mbrojti Europen nga pushtimi arab me betejen e Puatjes(300 KM J.P.te Parisit.ne shek. XIII-të.

----------


## Kryeplaku

> *Karolus Martelus*, mbrojti Europen nga pushtimi arab me betejen e Puatjes(300 KM J.P.te Parisit.ne shek. XIII-të.


Me duket se ke te drejte -megjithese nuk jam i sigurte- per emrin e betejes. Megjithate malet qe ndajne Francen nga Iberiku quhen "Pirine" dhe midis atyre maleve u krijua kufiri 700-vjecar midis Arabeve dhe Europes. Problemi ishte se nese merrnin Francen atehere nuk do kishin asnje problem me Europen qe mbetej, e cila ne ate kohe duhet te ishte e ndare ne qindra feude e inate nder-komunitare. Prandaj kjo beteje do mbetet nje nga betejat me kryesore te Historise se Europes si edhe te Historise se gjithe Njerezimit. Sidoqofte Arabet e morren mesimin dhe qysh atehere nuk i hyne me mundimit te kalojne Pirineun... Te njejtin mesim morren edhe me "lengun e zjarrte" (nje lloj zifti a nafte perveluese qe kishin shpikur shkencetaret bizantine) dhe kur rethuan Konstandinopojen... dhe keshtu pak a shume u shpetua Europa nga arabizimi apo islamizimi. (Sidoqofte Turqit u treguan me kembengules se Arabet dhe nuk i'u bente shume vone edhe pse deshtuan reth dy shekuj qytet-rethimi te Konstandinopojes... dhe me ne fund arriten ta pushtojne midis nje tradhetie).

Hyrja e Arabeve ne Siceli dhe Italine e Jugut me vone nuk kishte rendesine e Puaties dhe rethimit te Konstandinopojes, ngase ne kete moment Arabet ishin ndare ne dhjetra grupe dhe ne Europe kishte lindur nje fuqi e re... Normandet (pasardhesit e Vikingeve).... dhe keta jo vetem qe mbrojten Italine nga Arabet, por me udhezimet e Papes arriten te pushtojne vet Konstandinopojen (1204) dhe te gjithe Lindjen e Mesme.

flm

----------


## Arcas

Kryeplak, ku e ke mesuar kete histori mahnitese, tek Disovery Channel, apo ndonje History Channel me ndonje ciceron e di vete ti. Eh more Kryeplake, siduket malli i tepert ti ka vdekur te gjitha qelizat e trurit e je kthyer ne nje historian pasiv, dmth merr kocken qe te japin te tjeret.

Po si ore djale Aleksandri i Madh paska bere kerrdine me Greket, me cilet Grek?
Per perandoret Romake, ke plot stratege me te medhenj qe ishin po Ilire, por siduket emisioni kaq e ka patur misionin.

----------


## alibaba

Nga mitologjia më shumë më pëlqen Herakliu që kreu 12 bëmat e famshme.
Nga historia shqiptare luftëtari më i përkryer për mua mbetet Azem Bejta.Ai është i përkryer për Strategjinë që përdorte dhe vendosmërinë në sulm dhe mungesën e mëshirës ndaj armiqve dhe shkijeve. Sepse kur bëhet fjalë për luftëtarë atëherë këtu nuk mund t'a fusim Aleksandrin e Madh që ishte Mbret e jo luftëtar.
Nga historia botërore që përsëri i takon historisë shqiptare luftëtari më i përkryer është Milosh Kopiliqi. Ai ishte një rast i rrallë që fillikat vetun kishte arrit me e vra sulltanin e nji perandorie aq të madhe.

----------


## DEN_Bossi

Per mendimin tim, njeriu me trim dhe luftetari me i denje, me aq sa kam lexuar dhe di une , ka qene Hasan Riza Pasha. Trimeria dhe zgjuarsia e tije ne ruajtjen e shkodres, kur kjo qe e rrethuar nga ushtria malazeze, ka bere buje jo vetem ne shqiperi po ne te gjithe europen ne vitet 1911-12.

----------


## joss

> Kjo temë ne fakt i përket me shume divizioneve që kan shkruar historië e luftes ne planetin tokë.
> 
> Po e filloj unë me divizionin e Akilit.
> 
> MYRMIDONS qe ne greqisht do të thotë njeri mizë për faktin që uniforma e ketyre luftëtarëve ngjante me një mizë.
> Ata ishin batalioni me i eger i luftes se Trojes edhe ishin te fundit qe hyne ne qyteitn qe digjej.
> 
> Mgjthte keta luftetare te pegjakur mendohet te jene vetem pjese e mitologjise Greke edhe jo luftetare qe kane ekzistuar ne lashtesi. 
> 
> Ja edhe kokorja te ciles i dedikohet emri njeri mize.



Ne historine moderne mendoj se luftetare te perkryer mbahen trupat nepaleze, ose "Trupat Gurka", luftetare qe historikisht luftojne nen flamurin britanik, por jane nga Nepali. Ekspertet thone se jane trupat me te stervitura ne bote.

----------


## joss

> Per mendimin tim, njeriu me trim dhe luftetari me i denje, me aq sa kam lexuar dhe di une , ka qene Hasan Riza Pasha. Trimeria dhe zgjuarsia e tije ne ruajtjen e shkodres, kur kjo qe e rrethuar nga ushtria malazeze, ka bere buje jo vetem ne shqiperi po ne te gjithe europen ne vitet 1911-12.



Luftoi populli se per ......... ekziston nje fotografi e kohes ku duket qarte se kane luftuar edhe grate....

----------


## joss

> Ne historine moderne mendoj se luftetare te perkryer mbahen trupat nepaleze, ose "Trupat Gurka", luftetare qe historikisht luftojne nen flamurin britanik, por jane nga Nepali. Ekspertet thone se jane trupat me te stervitura ne bote.


Me mirekuptoni por do te perkthej me vone se nuk kam kohe.

*The Legendary Gurkha Soldiers*

When thinking of the best of the best in military terms, a handful of global names come to mind, and among those are the Gurkha soldiers of Nepal. Brought to world attention in the nineteenth century, the Gurkhas gained respect and admiration as skilled and tough soldiers, though their origins go a bit further back. 
During the eighteenth century, the mountain kingdom of Gorkha, west of Kathmandu, grew in strength and size, conquering nearby areas and invading Tibet. The Gorkha soldiers gained a reputation as fierce warriors, and stories and legends began to grow around the soldiers. 
Recruits were drawn from many ethnic groups in the area, some of which already had warlike reputations, including the Magar. Gurung and Limbu. In 1763, the first Gurkha regiments were created and between the years of 1804 to 1837, under the leadership of Prime Minister Bhimsen Thapa, the army was increased and the military strengthened. A parade ground built at this time is still in use today. 
Military expeditions in Tibet and China in the late 1700s proved the merit of the Gurkha soldiers, but missions sent south toward India generally failed when met by the British East India Company forces. Skirmishes escalated into the Anglo-Nepalese War (18141816), which the British won. The British may have felt the superiority of their military might, however, they also gained at this time an admiration for the abilities of the Gurkha soldiers. In Dehra Don, where the British held prisoners of war, the captives so impressed their captors that a Lt. Frederick Young formed the first volunteer Corps of Gurkha soldiers in 1815, even before the war ended. The respect was mutual. With the Treaty of Sagauli at the end of the war, the Nepalese gained official recognition from Great Britain, and the British gained the right to recruit Nepalese into their army. Thus began the international fame of the Gurkha soldiers. 
Though initially hampered by the fact that British military recruiters were not actually allowed to enter Nepal, the ranks of the Gurkha regiments began to swell and in time became vitally important to the British military presence in India. The Gurkhas proved their worth to the British with their loyalty and skill during the Sepoy Rebellion (1857-1858), after which the grateful British bestowed several honors upon the Gurkhas. They also proved themselves to be flexible and adaptable fighters and over time fought in wars all over the world.

----------


## alibaba

> Per mendimin tim, njeriu me trim dhe luftetari me i denje, me aq sa kam lexuar dhe di une , ka qene Hasan Riza Pasha. Trimeria dhe zgjuarsia e tije ne ruajtjen e shkodres, kur kjo qe e rrethuar nga ushtria malazeze, ka bere buje jo vetem ne shqiperi po ne te gjithe europen ne vitet 1911-12.


Den Boss, kam lexuar dhe një biografi të Hasan Riza pashës.Ai ishte në të vërtetë vetëm nga e ëma shqiptar, por ishte shumë i afërt me ushtarët e tij, i vizitonte në spital kur ishin të plagosur.
Është interesant një duel me topa që kishte bërë me malazezët.Ai ishte vendosur me disa topa dhe ushtarë në një shpat, ndërsa në shpatin përballë ishin vendosur malazezët gjithashtu me topa.Për një kohë të gjatë ishin gjuajtur ballë për ballë me topa, derisa i kishte shkatërruar fare malazezët.

----------


## Clauss

ore, po tema eshte per njesite luftarake dhe jo pepinot dhe hasanat dhe kolokotronat. dhe te gjithe keta qe kene shkruar, me disa perjashtime jane "gjenerale" dhe jo ushtare. tani mund te themi se ska njesi te mire pa koke e mire but anyway. 


Theban Sacred Band - Ieros Loxos - Ceta e shenjte  

njesi luftarake e Tebes, gjate kohes qe mbizoterimi i Spartes ne Greqi ishte ne lekundje. Perbehej nga 300 veta. Ka mbizoteruar mendimi qe ishin homosexuale, ne kuptimin qe kishte homosexualiteti ne ato kohe ne Greqine e lashte, perbere nga 150 cifte.(pesonalisht jam i ketij mendimi). Shkelqyen ne Leyktra, nen Epaminonden (nje gjeneral innovativ) ku munden Sparten, ku mbanin krahun e djathte, krahu i nderit ne betejat mes falangave (phalax) sic ishin gjithe betejat ne Greqine e vjeter.  Ishin njesia e pare e Tebes, gjate hegjemonise te saj te shkrurter.
U shkaterruan nga Maqedonsit nen Filipin, mbase nga Alexandri qe udheheqte kavalerine e rende maqedonse, ne Haroneia (Xarwneia). Megjithese beteja ishte e humbur, kjo njesi ngaqe nuk dorezohej u rrethua dhe u shkaterrua deri ne fund. 

per me shume
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sacred_Band_of_Thebes

----------


## alibaba

Po këta ishin homoseksuale mer, skishin lidhje me ushtri e strategji.

----------


## Baptist

> Kjo temë ne fakt i përket me shume divizioneve që kan shkruar historië e luftes ne planetin tokë.


Kur mendoj ne keso lloj temash dhe saktesisht per artin luftarak per divizione ceta apo ushtri. Secila e ka nje gjeneral i cili ka merita sa e gjithe ushtria e tij.
Por pa qene ky gjeneral nje njeri i admirueshem edhe privatisht nuk mund ta quash si nje nder me te medhenjte e llojit. 
Ketu po rendis per nga kronologjia dhe jo per nga pesha vetem dy.
I pari qe ka keto kualitete te paarritshme eshte mbreti yne Pirro Epiroti. Nje gjeneral, nje mbret dhe nje njeri i paperseritshem, nje ushtar qi me famen e tij shkathtesine mendore ne te gjitha sferat e jetes i linte large gjithe konkurentet e tij edhe per nga fama. As Aleksandri as Hanibali nuk krahasohej me te. Nje vecanti qe sadopak pershkruan karakterin e tij me vlere te pacmueshme verehet ne lutjet e tij qe ia kushtonte perendise. Dhe ai lutej keshtu:
O Zot ma fal shendetin, tjerat i bej vet.
Ne kohen kur gjithe mbreterit e botes luteshin per fitore, per ar e pasuri tjera dhe per pavdekesi.

Nje tjeter i koheve pak me moderne eshte gjenerali gjerman Erwin Romel i njohur me nofken e armikut si "dhelpera e shkretetires". Per madheshtine e tij njerezore dhe ushtarake mund te lexoni kudo. I tradhetuar nga vet Fyreri pa furnizime te asnje lloji me muaj te tere, pa benzine ne mes te shkretetires i spiunuar per pozicionin e ndodhjes i shkruante letra te shoqes per cdo dite, ndersa ishte rrethuar nga te gjitha anet prej forcave te aleances, me njesine e tij prej 200 tenkisteve zbuloi rrethimin gjeti krahun me te ligshte shpertheu frontin dhe erdhi ne Berlin me gjase pa e humbur asnje ushtar. Pas nje jave e merr gestapoja ne shtepi dhe ai nuk kthehet me kurre.

----------


## Kreksi

Nuk e theme se ishte ushtarakë, gjeneral apo kapedan por ishte trim (azgan si askanusi) ishte trim mbi trima, njeri ndërë "Shtatë Samurajet e Shqiptarisë" qe kur  ishte e duhur e deomosdoshme ai ngrente armet pern nder, per fqinje apo per nje bari të thjeshte shqiptar duke i dal ne mbroje te nderit nje nmotres se shkretë, per t'ia sheruar vuajtjet e saje qe kishte mbetur pa vëlla, ai kishte guximin  qe të hakmerrej ndaj hordhive te egra sllave qe digjnin e plaçkisnin shtepite shqiptare, ai ishte trim mbi trima qe andej nga len dielli e preron hana  Osa Kuka nuk bën më nana as nder begler as nder kapetana....

Ka rendesi akti i tije heroik sepse ai derisa pati arm e municion luftoi dhe nuk u dorzua por kur i erdhi fundi e pa qe po rrethohet nga bandat e huaja dhe e dinte se do ta rjepnin per se gjalli, ai zgjodhi qe te futet ne Kulle te Barotit  dhe aty me mjetin qe pati ngat veti, me eshke i dha zjarrin bureve te mbushura me barot derisa qindra bandita  kishin rrethuar kullen edhe nga kulmi qe ta zën te gjalle Osa Kuken por nuk ia arriten ! 

Per nje qastë u dridh kulla, u dridh edhe Vraninba e shkretë, u dridhen edhe femijët në djep por nuk e mori ne qafë as kendin as gra as femijë, e per mua ky eshtë akti me heroik qe tregoi nje hero yni i te gjitha koherave !

Lavdi  ô trim mbi trimat, Osa Kuka !


P.s; kjo ngjarje ndodhi diku kah viti 1910 ne trojet tona.

----------


## Clauss

> Po këta ishin homoseksuale mer, skishin lidhje me ushtri e strategji.


hahahhaha hahahahah

te falet, te falet...

----------


## thorgal

megjithese sot ushtaret me te pergatitur dhe  me te miret ne bote mbahen SAS-et  angleze, per mua asnje s'ua kalon Danezeve .Kam pasur fatin te bej stervitje me Ranger-et daneze dhe kur i kam pare me ngjanin si male e jo si njerez (  une vete jam 1.84m ). Aty e kam kuptuar pse tmeroheshin aq shume romaket nga teutonet dhe cimbret e Teutobodit dhe gjithashtu e tere Europa nga Vikinget .

P.S . ballkanasit jane nga ushtaret me te mire ne bote gjithashtu : Shqiptaret , Malazezet, Jugosllavet e tjere dhe Hungarezet sidomos

----------


## Baptist

[QUOTE=thorgal]megjithese sot ushtaret me te pergatitur dhe  me te miret ne bote mbahen SAS-et  angleze, per mua asnje s'ua kalon Danezeve .Kam pasur fatin te bej stervitje me Ranger-et daneze dhe kur i kam pare me ngjanin si male e jo si njerez (  une vete jam 1.84m ). Aty e kam kuptuar pse tmeroheshin aq shume romaket nga teutonet dhe cimbret e Teutobodit dhe gjithashtu e tere Europa nga Vikinget .

*Po po ama romaket u qajten t'emen.*

P.S . ballkanasit jane nga ushtaret me te mire ne bote gjithashtu : Shqiptaret , Malazezet, Jugosllavet e tjere dhe Hungarezet sidomos

*Pse bene sallate shope, ne evrope kishte vetem dy vende prej nga furnizoheshin ushtrite mercenare me ushtar, ose ne shqiperi ose ne zvicerr. Dhe ne gjithe lufterat regjionale luftonin ose mercenare shqiptare me ata zvicerran ose shqiptare me shqiptare.
Kur ka luftuar sllavi a greku mos me bej per te qeshur. Dhe nder malazes, veq fisit kuq tjeter kush s'lufton. |Pse perndane meritat e njerit ndaj atyre qe s'ju takojne?*

----------


## thorgal

e verteta eshte se ua  qajten teutonet dhe cimbret ne fillim , pastaj keta u instaluan ne tokat me te mira te italise veriore dhe s'benin gje tjeter vec hanin e pinin ...  etj , derisa u plogeshtuan nga jeta e lehte dhe me ne fund pas shume vitesh Romaket i munden ne beteje por asnje as burrat , as grate as femijet s'iu ra ne dore i gjalle romakeve

P.S. per pjesen tjeter , malazezet kane luftuar shume kunder turqve gjithashtu , pastaj eshte thjesht nje mendim a  nje konstatim i imi

----------


## Kreksi

Mos te harrojmi se perpose ilirve, ne kohen romake kishte ushtare te perkryer edhe ne radhet tek daket(dacet) te cilet luftonin me nje strateegji të veçantë edhepse me ne fund bien me se voni ner thundren impoerialiste romake.

----------

